# Teaching children that have seizures



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this? We just recently found out that our youngest (15 yo) daughter, whom also has Cushing's Syndrome, is having seizures about every 45 seconds. I am looking for advice of any kind from someone with experience. Thanks.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would think about trying some trace minerals for her as a supplement. That's not a teaching suggestion, but they do help with seizures in some kids.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=seizures+trace+minerals&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

As far as a teaching suggestion..... line upon line, precept upon precept, here a little and there a little..... Just go over everything as often as needed and repeat it as often as needed over and over and over. Sometimes learning moves in a crawling stage rather than leaping. And that is ok.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

How sad..I am sorry she and you are going through this. Seizures don't seem to be comman with this illness. (I looked in all the medical books i own and on line). Maybe you could just scale back to the smallest amount of school work for now, until they are more under control. There is nothing saying she can't take a break for now.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. 

pamda: She also has cardiometabolic disorder, in which some cases, seizures can be a side affect. I have been doing a lot of research as well, and calling a lot of docs that I know. I am learning a lot but it doesn't make it easier to deal with. She had an EEG (brain scan) Wednesday morning. I won't have the results for a month though.

mekasmom: She is actually taking trace minerals almost daily. Crawling is what we have been doing for quite some time. I just thought that she had a learning disability (what came out of testing years ago) but never thought about seizures. Good thing I took her to the neurologist, or I never would have known. I take it a day at a time. That is all I can do anymore. Guess I am just grasping at straws, hoping for ways to make things easier.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Does she have type O blood? Metabolic disorders are seen more in patients with that blood type. I assume she is already on medications for blood sugar?
My only other suggestion is that if she is a type O blood, is to read that book about eating for your blood type, but I don't know what it is called. (sorry) It mentioned metabolic disorders and gives eating plans for people with different blood types. Type O people don't digest carbohydrates well, so they need to eat more protein and health fat, veggies, fruits, yet stay away from processed carbs.

And stay away from aspartame. That particular sweetener is known to cause seizures.

I pray God's best for your family.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My DS had childhood Epilepsy for 12 years; I kept him off meds, treated him naturally. His were Petit Mal Seizures, never localizing, so I had that choice. He has only had a few since and they were brought on by video game playing. When he was young, I didn't allow video games, limited his television, and had him on an organic diet, very low sugar, zero artificial sweeteners, also supplemented his diet as needed (he had other issues, too). I homeschooled my DS for ten years. 

That book is entitled, *"Eat Right For Your Type,"* Dr. Peter J. D'Adamo. He has written another, which I prefer, *"The Genotype Diet,"* same Author. His website is:

http://dadamo.com/

Be sure and check with your Dr. before you make any changes to your daughter's diet or if you start treating her naturally, of course.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

mekasmom-yes, she does have type O blood. I have that book actually. I will get it out and read it again. Thanks. She is not on "prescription" meds but she is on stuff for her pancreas. It is REALLY hard trying not to feed a kid any carbs. She is on a mostly organic metabolic diet. She eats many, many times a day. We do not do any artificial sugars whatsoever. I make almost everything from scratch. 

lorichristie-I hadn't heard of "The Genotype Diet". I will look that up as well. 
I run things through her naturopathic doctor, who is her PCP, and the endocrinologist. This is our fifth year home schooling her. I can't imagine the mess that she would have been in if we had left her in school. 

We started school this past Monday. Trying a different approach right now that my teacher from school recommended. So far, so good. She has been very helpful in giving me pointers.

Thanks for your suggestions and prayers. Much appreciated and needed.


----------

